# Series 2 226 hour with lifetime and stock 40 hour.



## AllAboutJeeps (Apr 3, 2003)

Just taking up space in my basement. Anybody interested in them? Shoot me an offer.


----------



## jjcheap (May 3, 2005)

Please post the model number. What type of sub does it have.. thanks


----------

